# lazy rainy day in the shop



## verbinator (Mar 15, 2014)

lazy rainy day so headed to the crack shop and pushed out a few baits for some personal restocking note the shiny craw mixed in with the green pumpkin copper flake its the same color but with a heavy violet power gives it a copper pop to it enjoy


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Those are some sweet looking crawls! Would love to do some flipping with those on my line.


----------

